# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  أبو رغال

## الغزال

*ورد ذكر أبي رغال في التاريخ العربي غير مرة، فمن هو أبو رغال هذا؟*
روى الإمام أحمد قال: حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الرزاق ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏معمر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن عثمان بن خثيم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ أبي الزبير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏جابر ‏ ‏قال: "لما مر رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏بالحجر ‏ ‏قال: ‏ ‏لا تسألوا الآيات وقد سألها قوم ‏ ‏صالح ‏ ‏فكانت ترد من هذا ‏ ‏الفج ‏ ‏وتصدر من هذا ‏ ‏الفج ‏ ‏فعتوا عن أمر ربهم فعقروها فكانت تشرب ماءهم يوما ويشربون لبنها يوما فعقروها فأخذتهم صيحة أهمد الله عز وجل من تحت ‏ ‏أديم ‏ ‏السماء منهم إلا رجلا واحدا كان في حرم الله عز وجل قيل من هو يا رسول الله؟ قال: هو ‏ ‏ أبو رغال ‏ ‏فلما خرج من ‏ ‏الحرم ‏ ‏أصابه ما أصاب قومه"
مسند أحمد/ 13644
‏وفي الترمذي: حدثنا ‏ ‏يحيى بن معين ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏وهب بن جرير ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبي ‏ ‏سمعت ‏ ‏محمد بن إسحق ‏ ‏يحدث عن ‏ ‏إسمعيل بن أمية ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏بجير بن أبي بجير ‏ ‏قال سمعت ‏ ‏عبد الله بن عمرو ‏ ‏يقول ‏ 
"‏سمعت رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقول حين خرجنا معه إلى ‏ ‏الطائف ‏ ‏فمررنا بقبر فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم: ‏ ‏هذا قبر ‏ ‏أبي رغال ‏ ‏وكان بهذا الحرم يدفع عنه فلما خرج أصابته النقمة التي أصابت قومه بهذا المكان فدفن فيه وآية ذلك أنه دفن معه ‏ ‏غصن من ذهب ‏ ‏إن أنتم نبشتم عنه أصبتموه معه ‏ ‏فابتدره ‏ ‏الناس فاستخرجوا ‏ ‏الغصن"
سنن أبي داود/ 2684
جاء في عون المعبود:
قال في القاموس : أبو رغال ككتاب في سنن أبي داود ودلائل النبوة وغيرهما عن ابن عمر سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين خرجنا معه إلى الطائف فمررنا بقبر فقال هذا قبر أبي رغال وهو أبو ثقيف وكان من ثمود , وكان بهذا الحرم يدفع عنه , فلما خرج منه أصابته النقمة الحديث . وقول الجوهري : كان دليلا للحبشة حين توجهوا إلى مكة فمات في الطريق غير جيد وكذا قول ابن سيده : كان عبدا لشعيب وكان عشارا جائرا انتهى كلام صاحب القاموس.
وفي تاج العروس شرح القاموس قال ابن المكرم : ورأيت في هامش الصحاح أبو رغال اسمه زيد بن مخلف عبد كان لصالح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعثه مصدقا وأنه أتى قوما ليس لهم لبن إلا شاة واحدة ولهم صبي قد ماتت أمه فهم يعاجونه بلبن تلك الشاة يعني يغذونه , فأبى أن يأخذ غيرها , فقالوا دعها نحايي بها هذا الصبي فأبى , فيقال إنه نزلت قارعة من السماء , ويقال بل قتله رب الشاة , فلما فقده صالح قام صلى الله عليه وسلم في الموسم ينشد الناس فأخبر بصنيعه فلعنه فقبره بين مكة والطائف يرجمه الناس انتهى 
وفي العرائس عن مجاهد قيل له هل بقي من قوم لوط أحد ؟ قال لا إلا رجل - بقي أربعين يوما وكان بالحرم فجاءه حجر ليصيبه في الحرم فقام إليه ملائكة الحرم فقالوا للحجر ارجع من حيث جئت فإن الرجل في حرم الله تعالى فرجع فوقف خارجا من الحرم أربعين يوما بين السماء والأرض حتى قضى الرجل حاجته وخرج من الحرم إلى هذا المحل أصابه الحجر فقتله فدفن فيه انتهى . ‏ 
وفي لسان العرب : أبو رغال كنية وقيل كان رجلا عشارا في الزمن الأول جائرا فقبره يرجم إلى اليوم وقبره بين مكة والطائف , وكان عبدا لشعيب عليه السلام . قال جرير : إذا مات الفرزدق فارجموه * كما ترمون قبر أبي رغال انتهى . . ‏ 
وفي جامع الأصول : يضرب به المثل في الظلم والشؤم وهو الذي يرجم الحاج قبره إلى الآن انتهى . ‏ 
وفي سنن الترمذي أن رجلا من ثقيف طلق نساءه فقال له عمر لتراجعن نساءك أو لأرجمن قبرك كما رجم قبر أبي رغال والله أعلم بالصواب 
والحديث سكت عنه المنذري .
أما في العصر الحديث فالرغالات العلاقمة : أسماء لامعة في نكبة الاستعمار وفي أبرزها نكبة فلسطين ونكبة العراق 
ولمن يريد أن يستدل عليهم ليقرأ ما كتبه فيهم الشاعر د.عثمان مكانسي في قصيدته "أبورِغــال" حيث يقول : 
أَلَسْـتَ تدْري ـ  يا أخي  ـ أنّ أبا رِغالْ 
فيما مضى كان فريـداً 
لا يُـرى لهُ مثالْ 
لم يرضَ " مُشْـرِكٌ " سواه أن يكونْ 
في زمرةِ التَّهـريجِ والْعبيدِ والأنْذالْ 
..... 
لكِنَّـنا ونحن مسلمونْ 
مُوَحِّـدونَ مُـؤمِنونْ 
للهِ عابدونْ!!! 
أنَّى التـفَتَّ لليمينِ للشِّـمالْ 
وجدْتَ فينا ـ ويْــحهُم ـ ألفَ أبي رِغالْ 
.... 
تراهُـمُ في كلِّ مَنْ تأنَّقـا في حُلَةٍ مَكْـوِيَّةٍ ، كُوفِيَّـةٍ معـقوفةٍ 
دشـداشةٍ وغِـترةِ ثـمَّ عِقـالْ 
وفي الْقُـصورِ الفاخِـرهْ ، وفي الْخِـيامِ السَّـاهرهْ 
يُدْلـونَ بالرَّأيِ الْعـقيمِ ويدَّعُـونْ حُسْـنَ المقالْ 
وكلُّهمْ أبو رِغالْ 
باقُـونَ هُـمْ ، لنْ يَْرْحـلوا ، مادامَ شـعبي خائفـا ، مادام شـعبي خائبـَا 
سَـهْل القيادِ والْمنالْ 
أما إذا كُـنَّا الرِّجالْ في قولَة الْحقِّ وفي سـاحِ الْـقتالْ 
في وَحْـدة الصـفِّ وفي أرْضِ النِّـزالْ 
نشْـدو بآي ربِّـنا في كلِّ حالْ مِنْ سـورة الإخْلاصِ من هواتفِ الأنْـفالْ 
شَـدُّوا الرِّحـالْ 
ولنْ ترى الدَّجـَّالَ فيـنا لنْ ترى الدَّجَّـالْ 
ولنْ ترى أبا رِغـالْ اهـ

----------


## هشام الهاشمي

احسن الله اليكم .. 

ولتكتمل الافادة 

ورد ذكر أبي رغال في التاريخ العربي غير مرة، فمن هو أبو رغال هذا؟
روى الإمام أحمد قال: حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الرزاق ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏معمر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن عثمان بن خثيم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ أبي الزبير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏جابر ‏ ‏قال: "لما مر رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏بالحجر ‏ ‏قال: ‏ ‏لا تسألوا الآيات وقد سألها قوم ‏ ‏صالح ‏ ‏فكانت ترد من هذا ‏ ‏الفج ‏ ‏وتصدر من هذا ‏ ‏الفج ‏ ‏فعتوا عن أمر ربهم فعقروها فكانت تشرب ماءهم يوما ويشربون لبنها يوما فعقروها فأخذتهم صيحة أهمد الله عز وجل من تحت ‏ ‏أديم ‏ ‏السماء منهم إلا رجلا واحدا كان في حرم الله عز وجل قيل من هو يا رسول الله؟ قال: هو ‏ ‏ أبو رغال ‏ ‏فلما خرج من ‏ ‏الحرم ‏ ‏أصابه ما أصاب قومه"
مسند أحمد/ 13644   ( ضعيف ) السلسلة الضعيفة 9 للالباني 


‏وفي الترمذي: حدثنا ‏ ‏يحيى بن معين ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏وهب بن جرير ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبي ‏ ‏سمعت ‏ ‏محمد بن إسحق ‏ ‏يحدث عن ‏ ‏إسمعيل بن أمية ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏بجير بن أبي بجير ‏ ‏قال سمعت ‏ ‏عبد الله بن عمرو ‏ ‏يقول ‏ 
"‏سمعت رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقول حين خرجنا معه إلى ‏ ‏الطائف ‏ ‏فمررنا بقبر فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم: ‏ ‏هذا قبر ‏ ‏أبي رغال ‏ ‏وكان بهذا الحرم يدفع عنه فلما خرج أصابته النقمة التي أصابت قومه بهذا المكان فدفن فيه وآية ذلك أنه دفن معه ‏ ‏غصن من ذهب ‏ ‏إن أنتم نبشتم عنه أصبتموه معه ‏ ‏فابتدره ‏ ‏الناس فاستخرجوا ‏ ‏الغصن"
سنن أبي داود/ 2684 قال الشيخ الألباني :  ضعيف- سنن ابي داود

----------


## عذوب

السلام عليكم..
والآن  بعد  عرض  هذا  كلّه .
ماهو  الصحيح  في  قصة  أبي  رِغَال ؟
وجزاكم  الله  خيرا.

----------

